# Newest member of my haunt family



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Just thought I'd post up some pic of my first prop for 2009


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats really really sick!
great job


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love him. Everything about him is great, but the teeth reall caught my eye. What are they made of? You'll have to post a how to cause this is something I'd like to try.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

the teeth are hot glue


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

super cool


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool.
Off to a great start for 2009. 


(you're making all us procrastinators look bad) lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Fricken Awesome!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great anguished pose! I really like his angular shoulders, and the fingers are very expressive.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

BLEAH! That's awsome. All wormy 'n yucky 'n stuff.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He's great. I love him.

Mache?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love that pose. It's like he was summoned from the grave and he's woken up from eternal slumber to realize he really did die, and didn't just dream it. NOOOOOOOoooooooo.
Awwwwgawd, worms too? Really?! I mean REALLY?!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can hear him now - "I missed the bus?!?!?! NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great looking prop! 

I was working on a new prop last night and was having trouble with the hot glue teeth. Trying to get the size/shape right is being more difficult than I originally thought.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great.
The pose is perfect with that expression.
So, give us alittle info on the process.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow thank you all so much. Lets see he has a wood spine armature (bones) rolled newspaper and duct tape, skull is molded from greatstuff skin is shop paper towel and glue mache. Teeth and Tongue are hot glue. He is painted by hand (can't find my airbrush sine I moved) I still need to seal him and he will have some movement before I'm done and a few more details to come. and is inspired by so many people on here I can't name them all


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, great prop, his pose is so full of emotion and despair. both his hands and head. Love the teeth, never made teeth out of hot glue, your's look so real, quite tricky to do, I am sure!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

How did you do the maggots? it looks really real. LOVE IT!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow...just wow! That is really great - very expressive!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool..
looks great


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else....... fantastic job - up, down, and all the way around.

Do you put the hot glue in a mold to form the teeth, make them freehand, or is it some other method?


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

made a slight depression in wood with a dremel filled it with hot glue then final shaping with an xacto for the teeth
The maggots are fishing lures  When I was in High shcool I used gummy worms for a Zombie mask I made and believe it or not they are still on the mask 20 yrs later But I figured fishing lures would be better for this


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

cool corpse


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That's how I look come Monday morning before I've had my caffeine! 

Really nice work! Good job!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is the final pics and a short video View My Video this prop is ready for the grave yard in the video the spot light and animation are activated by motion the sound it triggered when the motion and lights go off for one last startle


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang, he is animated too? 
Great job on this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn! nice job! everything is awesome!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

How absolutely disgusting! You did a great job on this thing. Love it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats just great -what did you use for a motor


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

This guy is sick and disgusting...I love him, or her.


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn!! Amazing job on this one. Yeah, it's time to pick one of the ten or so props I have partially done and get moving. Thanks for the inspiration....


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034 used this motor and I have to say I and very impressed with it.



pyro said:


> thats just great -what did you use for a motor


----------



## Queen of Darkness (Aug 2, 2012)

_*Disgusting, i ♥ it !
Sincerely yours
Queen of Darkness
*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He is wicked cool! I love the worms and the teeth...and the ANGUISH!!!! Nice looking ground breaker!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Bloody fantastic! He should really reconsider that at home dentistry class though.


----------

